# MTS to MOV with Date & time stamp?



## RJ HDMASTER (May 19, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I'm not sure anyone can help with this one. 

Had a corrupt SDHC card......Tried to import video into Imovie 11.
But it would not read.

So the person managed to get me the original MTS files back......with data code that were recorded from the camera. He performed a data recovery on the SD card and then brought the card back to me with the mTs files on it.

Now before editing in Imovie I had to convert the files to mov. 

Once i convert (which i did in Toast ) it shows the date & time of when video is converted in Toast...when showing in imovie. Not the date & time of when the footage was recorded on camera.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi RJ,

I don't think the movs can be named as you want. At least, I haven't come across a program to do it yet (and I do it often).

I use Clipwrap to rewrap the mts files or convert to prores. You have to buy it, but it's a solid program and worth the cost (they have plenty of sales on their twitter feed).

But first, I use Adobe Bridge to rename the files sequentially by name using the date and sequential number. 

I look at the dates in finder and group the days together as I rename.

My files end up looking like: 

2012-06-02_01 

2012-06-02_02

etc...

Hope that helps.

Cheers,
keebler


----------

